
Black Hole Sun – a perspective for fusion power believers - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/01/31/black-hole-sun-2/
======
gus_massa
> _With this picture in mind, you can see how gravity is just a product of
> standing waves which cause an object like the Earth or the sun to ‘breathe’
> and get hot. This gravity provides the pressure which makes the sun or the
> earth’s core hot._

This sentence makes no sense. The whole article is very dubious.

~~~
nixtaken
This is a very old concept. Laplace wrote about it in the 1700s and Fred Hoyle
tried to popularize it in the form of the steady-state universe in the 1960s,
but he was shouted down by big bang LCDM dogmatists.

